# Bater na mesma tecla



## ThomasK

Could you enlighten me on the word "tecla"? I have learnt it generally refers to a key of a keyboard, but I could imagine the word is way older and has  meant something different than a key...


----------



## machadinho

According to Houaiss, 'tecla' is first attested in writing in the 15th century. What is striking about the Houaiss entry is that 'tecla' is said offhandedly, as a side note, to have denoted first 'armadilha' (trap) in the 15th century and only in 1583 is it attested as key on a keyboard. Yet no example of 'tecla' as trap is given, and trap is not even listed among its senses. (Hold on. I'm going to check the Corpus do Português for early usage.)

The etymology is said to be obscure:


> voc. hsp. por excelência, para o qual existem diversas hipóteses etim. pouco satisfatórias, em que se incluem desde um lat. _tudicŭla,ae_ 'peça de moer', dim. de _tŭdes,is_ 'malho, martelo' até um hsp.-ár. _tēqra_ 'caixa de madeira para instrumentos' que teria passado a designar o clavicórnio (Houaiss)



Not sure what exactly you have in mind. But as to the bater na mesma tecla idiom, 'tecla' as key on a keyboard makes perfect sense to me: to insist on something over and over again as if playing a single note repeatedly and monotonously on the piano.


----------



## ThomasK

It does, for sure, but I thought the expression might be older, but indeed, if you think of a piano... I had forgotten about the keys of the piano, was focussing on computers and stuff... But then of course everything becomes clear: you hammer on one piano key, the same way that the English-speaking people harp on the same string! Thanks!


----------



## machadinho

You're welcome. 

(couldn't find 'tecla' as trap in the Corpus.)


----------



## ThomasK

"Trap" for animals? Did you mean that? Were animals trapped in some kind of box, or something?


----------



## machadinho

I don't know. It could be any kind of trap (_armadilha_). Houaiss says offhandedly that 'tecla' meant trap in the 15th century but doesn't elaborate on, and gives us no evidence for that. I couldn't find 'tecla' as trap in our database for early Portuguese. Here is what Houaiss says:


> formas históricas: século XV _tecla_ 'armadilha', ano de 1583 _tecla_ 'peça de teclado'


----------



## olivinha

The English equivalent uses a different instrument: to harp on the same string. 
Both expressions convey the idea of insistence, of playing the same note over and over again.


----------



## machadinho

ThomasK said:


> [...] was focussing on computers and stuff...


Actually, I think you probably weren't so far off the mark. When we come to think about it '_bater na mesma tecla_' (on a keyboard) sounds inaccurate and hyperbolic in comparison with 'to harp on the same string'. We usually don't employ '_bater'_ with organ, clavichord, and not even with piano keys. We use '_tocar_' (touch) instead. Not even in playing a forte fortissimo on the piano do we use it. We use '_bater_', rather, with drumms and a conductor's baton but not the piano. There is an unexaggerated, and somewhat old-fashioned, wording for that idiom which is better in tune with musical practice: _tocar na mesma tecla._ So I wonder why '_bater_'.  It may have something to do with typewriter keys after all.


----------



## ThomasK

Yes, typewriter, that might be the case...


----------



## Ari RT

O vulgo simplifica a linguagem técnica, deixa de usar o jargão (seja ele hermético ou apenas composto de palavras de uso menos frequente) e tende a refugiar-se na sua zona de conforto.
Por exemplo, a vovó do noticiário "pulou" de paraquedas (deveria saltar). O avião não "joga" uma bomba, deveria lançar. O médico diz que "fez" uma injeção, o menino diz que ele "aplicou" a injeção. Aliás, injeção como verbo substantivado deveria mesmo ser feita, não aplicada: injetar é fazer uma injeção. Os diversos envolvidos na criação de um "software" (ou "app", como é moda hoje) codificam, analisam, "debugam", compilam, e nós leigos dizemos apenas que todos eles indistintamente "programam".
Essa falta de preocupação em usar termos tecnicamente corretos não chega a ser motivo de alarme. Em outras palavras, a força centrípeta atuando a favor da manutenção do valor simbólico "canônico" é fraca. Já a expressividade, força centrífuga no sentido de afastamento do canon, parece ter ganho a batalha nesse caso concreto. Tocar é suave (fora do jargão), bater é mais expressivo. Tocar cinco vezes no braço de alguém é estranho, bater cinco vezes é um incômodo.


----------



## machadinho

Ah, Ari, ninguém, nem mesmo o leigo, diz que fulano _bateu_ na tecla do piano, vai? Talvez se diga apertar ou pressionar uma tecla. Mas bater? Talvez exista. Só não conheço. O que me parece mais natural é que 'bater' se usa usava com as máquinas de escrever: bater um texto, texto batido a máquina.


----------



## Carfer

'_Bater_' tem acepções compatíveis com a ideia de '_bater numa tecla_', alheias - e possivelmente muito anteriores - às máquinas de escrever. Batemos à porta, batemos à janela, batemos os tapetes para lhes tirar o pó, batemos a massa para fazer bolos, o relógio bate as horas (quando o faz com badaladas, naturalmente), batemos as palmas, batemos o queixo/os dentes/ de frio, as aves batem as asas, o coração bate, o Estado ou banco emissor '_bate_' (ou '_cunha_') a moeda metálica e por aí adiante. O que há de comum entre todas elas é que implicam dar repetidamente pancadas ou toques. Quem bate sempre na mesma tecla é isso que faz, está sempre a repetir o mesmo. E que outro objecto está sujeito a um uso igualmente repetitivo como a tecla e, ademais, produz por via de toque ou pancada, tal como ela, um som? Ocorre-me a corda dos instrumentos musicais, que foi a opção dos ingleses para uma metáfora semelhante. São ambas imagens que facilmente se impõem.

P.S. Com referência ao Houaiss, _'tecla'_ era, antigamente, uma armadilha para pequenas aves, o que na minha região se chamava um '_costil_' e noutras, uma '_costela_' ou _'costilha'. _É tecnicamente muito semelhante à ratoeira, um aro metálico ligado a uma mola que dispara quando a presa puxa pelo isco. Não tenho ideia de que seja um termo medieval, mesmo sendo certo que, pelo menos por cá, é muitíssimo mais raro do que _'costil_', se é que não desapareceu já totalmente. Aliás, exceptuadas as ratoeiras, até já é raro encontrar essas armadilhas destinadas a caçar pássaros. Com o desaparecimento dos objectos, (neste caso, efeito, certamente, do desaparecimento do mundo rural e da consequente ausência de crianças das aldeias), vão-se as palavras que os designam. Nesse tempo, qualquer miúdo com habilidade manual mediana construía uma. Mas, para o que nos interessa e se virmos bem, o princípio de funcionamento da tecla armadilha, é muito semelhante ao da tecla dum piano: uma pequena placa articulada com outra ou com um aro, que, ao ser accionada, desencadeia um golpe ou pancada (e também um som: o do impacto do aro na tábua e, tristemente, se o caçador tiver sorte, o pio de agonia do pássaro preso na armadilha).

P.S.S. O termo '_tecla_' no sentido de assunto, tema, já figurava no Dicionário do padre Bluteau (1ª metade do século XVIII).





E, no sentido de armadilha, figura neste dicionário do princípio do século XIX.


----------



## machadinho

@Carfer, nenhum dos dicionários modernos que tenho dá essa acepção de 'tecla'. Por que não a acrescenta ao Aulete e ao nosso WR?

Quanto a 'bater', espero que não seja só teimosia minha, mas 'to harp on a string' está mais para o dedilhar na harpa ou violão ou pizzicato em violino etc. do que algum tipo de percussão. Claro que se pode bater numa tecla de piano, seja dando uma bela pancada nela ou mais suavemente como num trilo; o que estou tentando dizer é que o verbo 'bater', a *palavra*, não um dos sentidos dela, não ocorre nesse contexto.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> @Carfer, nenhum dos dicionários modernos que tenho dá essa acepção de 'tecla'. Por que não a acrescenta ao Aulete e ao nosso WR?


A que acepção se refere? À de _'assunto/tema/matéria_'? O Priberam regista-a e muito embora a ocorrência mais frequente de '_tecla_' com esse significado seja nessa expressão, julgo que em Portugal a generalidade dos falantes distingue esse uso metafórico, que ainda é comum, do outro com o significado de tecla de instrumento. Quanto à acepção de armadilha para pássaros, estou convencido de que caiu completamente em desuso. Por mim, foi a sua referência à entrada do Houaiss que me trouxe à memória uma lembrança muito vaga, sem saber se de a ter ouvido na infância ou de a ter lido nalgum lado ou até de se era exactamente essa a palavra. Há termos que recordo da fala rural da minha meninice que já não se encontram nos dicionários modernos e que figuram nos antigos e, como  o Dicionário do Bluteau está acessível na net no site da Biblioteca Nacional de Portugal, fui ver e pude confirmar o significado.



machadinho said:


> Quanto a 'bater', espero que não seja só teimosia minha, mas 'to harp on a string' está mais para o dedilhar na harpa ou violão ou pizzicato em violino etc. do que algum tipo de percussão. Claro que se pode bater numa tecla de piano, seja dando uma bela pancada nela ou mais suavemente como num trilo; o que estou tentando dizer é que o verbo 'bater', a *palavra*, não um dos sentidos dela, não ocorre nesse contexto.



Concordo, mas '_bater_' não pressupõe necessariamente violência ou força. Há _'bateres_' tão suaves como o da neve a cair,de que falava o Augusto Gil:

_Batem leve, levemente,
como quem chama por mim.
Será chuva? Será gente?
Gente não é, certamente
e a chuva não bate assim.
(...)
Fui ver. A neve caía
do azul cinzento do céu,
branca e leve, branca e fria...
- Há quanto tempo a não via!
E que saudades, Deus meu!_
'_Balada da neve'_ completa aqui: Bater na mesma tecla
O uso, neste caso, é poético, mas podia muito bem não ser. E, como digo, julgo que nós dissociamos tecla-assunto de tecla de instrumento, e, portanto, também o sentido de '_bater_' é aí figurado.


----------



## ThomasK

Too bad the outside world cannot follow here, except through Google Translate, but this is a very interesting exchange, it seeems to me!!!


----------



## machadinho

ThomasK said:


> Too bad the outside world cannot follow here, except through Google Translate, but this is a very interesting exchange, it seeems to me!!!


 Sorry, @ThomasK, we ought to switch back to English. We thought you spoke or were studying Portuguese  as your question was about an idiom. Sorry!


Carfer said:


> A que acepção se refere? À de _'assunto/tema/matéria_'? O Priberam regista-a e muito embora a ocorrência mais frequente de '_tecla_' com esse significado seja nessa expressão, julgo que em Portugal a generalidade dos falantes distingue esse uso metafórico, que ainda é comum, do outro com o significado de tecla de instrumento. Quanto à acepção de armadilha para pássaros, estou convencido de que caiu completamente em desuso.


I had the obsolete _tecla_-as-trap sense in mind. As to the _tecla_-as-subject sense, seriously, I'm baffled at the fact that the Priberam dictionary does indeed take 'tecla' in and of itself to mean, even if metaphorically, a well-trodden subject. From the fact that _bater na mesma tecla_ means to dwell on a subject over and over again, we can't conclude that _tecla_ by itself means a well-trodden subject. This is just wrong. _Bater na mesma tecla_ is an idiom, that is, a meaning unit; we can't split it up into words and assign separate meanings back to them based on what the unit as a whole means. At the very least one just doesn't go on to say that the _tecla_ of one's dissertation was such-and-such issue. What is the _tecla_ of your paper? That's an unintelligible question.


Carfer said:


> E, como digo, julgo que nós dissociamos tecla-assunto de tecla de instrumento, e, portanto, também o sentido de '_bater_' é aí figurado.


I don't think so, Carfer. I think what we should say is, rather, that within the idiom both 'bater' and 'tecla' are taken in their usual senses, but that the idiom as a whole is used as a metaphor. That's why I'm baffled at Priberam's entry.


----------



## Ari RT

ThomasK said:


> Too bad the outside world cannot follow here, except through Google Translate, but this is a very interesting exchange, it seeems to me!!!


My fault! I started with PT as your question had already been answered and I intended to use examples of PT usage to dig deeper on the possible reasons why "bater na mesma tecla" means what it means. I also believed that you could follow us.



machadinho said:


> Ah, Ari, ninguém, nem mesmo o leigo, diz que fulano _bateu_ na tecla do piano, vai? Talvez se diga apertar ou pressionar uma tecla. Mas bater? Talvez exista. Só não conheço. O que me parece mais natural é que 'bater' se usa usava com as máquinas de escrever: bater um texto, texto batido a máquina.


I don't mean to say that it's right nor that it would be my choice of words. Actually, it wouldn't be a natural choice of words at all. That's an idiom, we repeat it as is in order to summon it's meaning. These meanings are what they are and often unrelated to any logical reason. I'm trying to understand how come in people's mind the verb "bater" came into play, *IF* the idiom's origin happened to be the piano key. Maybe it's not. What I'm saying is "it's not absurd". 
To hit the same key at a typewriter (remember the days when "se batia à maquina"?) produces over and over again the same result, the printing of one given character. That is, no change, no progress, no solution. This could be an origin as well.
Either way, the question posed in post #1 has been answered in post #2. "Bater na mesma tecla" means to insist. What we are doing here is to have some fun  as we expand the field of the subject. Did you know that "tecla" once was a trap? Don't be surly, machadinho, let us play just a wee bit more. I promise.


----------



## machadinho

Ari RT said:


> Don't be surly, machadinho


Surly? I'm not surly. I am just an WR enthusiast. But macha I am, as I'm not uncomfortable with overt disagreement with anybody.


----------



## Carfer

Ok, let's put '_bater_' aside. I agree we don't say '_a tecla_' of one's dissertation, but I contend that '_tecla_' with the meaning of subject is not restricted to that particular idiom, and therefore Priberam is right in including it. Please consider this sentence, which is a quite usual way of saying in Portugal today: '_Ele insiste sempre na mesma tecla_' or _'Não vale a pena insistir na mesma tecla, não nos leva a lado nenhum_'. What else can '_tecla_' mean in this particular instance other than _'assunto/subject'_? Certainly not '_tecla/key_'. And '_insiste sempre na mesma tecla_' is not an idiom, that's for sure. It's not even a modern meaning. '_Tecla_' already meant _'subject' _in the first half of the 18th century (I wonder if not before), as the fragment of Bluteau's dictionary pictured in my previous post demonstrates: _



			"tocar em alguma tecla': fallar em alguma materia]
		
Click to expand...

. _A century later, the "Novo Diccionario critico e etymologico da Lingua Portugueza" by Francisco Solano Constancio (Paris, 1836) also mentions it: 





> "_Tocar em huma tecla_ _ou _na tecla - fallar a proposito em alguma materia, ferir o ponto")_


_. _We still have that meaning nowadays, restricted, yes, but still in use.

P.S: Of course you are not surly, machadinho. Why would you be?
Have a good night you all, it's a little too late this side of the world.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> '_Ele insiste sempre na mesma tecla_' or _'Não vale a pena insistir na mesma tecla, não nos leva a lado nenhum_'. What else can '_tecla_' mean in this particular instance other than _'assunto/subject'_?


Right. I was wrong. (Again.)  And just as '_tecla_' without '_bater_' or '_tocar_' can occasionally mean subject, topic, matter, so can '_tocar_' mean to consider something, as in _tocar num assunto_ (touch a topic). So now I'm starting to wonder whether '_tocar|bater numa mesma tecla_' had really from the beginning anything to do with the piano or typewriters.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Right. I was wrong. (Again.)  And just as '_tecla_' without '_bater_' or '_tocar_' can occasionally mean subject, topic, matter, so can '_tocar_' mean to consider something, as in _tocar num assunto_ (touch a topic). So now I'm starting to wonder whether '_tocar|bater numa mesma tecla_' had really from the beginning anything to do with the piano or typewriters.



I'm still wondering how and why _'tecla_' acquired that meaning, but, unfortunately, sources do not agree on where it came from, so I have to give up. 
Being right or wrong is not the point. The point is what we learn in the process and, as far as I am concerned, I learnt something interesting that I wouldn't have learnt if it weren't for your adversarial (*) posts in this thread. I was puzzled about the similarity to _'costela'_ (rib)  of the words I knew with the same meaning as '_tecla_' (bird trap), that is _'costil', 'costela', 'costilha_' (this last one has an obvious strong Castillian flavour). I imagined that it would have something to do with the trap's bow, which is usually curved like a rib, but I found  a more literal explanation in Father Rafael Bluteau's dictionary: in the 18th century they used actual ribs in the making of bird traps, so the name. But you know what (and this is really weird)? They used horse, horse ribs !!! for that. "_Armadilha para passaros feita de huma costella de cavallo com uma corda torcida em huma tábua estreita_" (_A bird trap made with a horse rib with a twisted rope_ (to act as a spring, obviously) _in a narrow wooden board). _Really? What size would those birds be? Ostrich size? (for those that don't know, ostriches are not native to Portugal and, although I had a neighbour who had an ostrich farm a dozen years ago when their meat was fashionable, they are hard to find outside zoos). Dictionaries are full of surprises! But... are they really to be trusted?

(*) '_adversarial_' in the legal sense _('contraditório'_) which is, of course, my thing.


----------



## Vanda

Of how we learn a whole new world about tecla! 
Carfer resgatando Augusto Gil. Uau!
About 'bater tecla do piano" , you made me remind of that song we probably first learn when new to piano : "bife". The only piece I can play, better, 'bater' no piano.


----------



## machadinho

The full Caldas Aulete dictionary (5th edition, 1986) is enlightening, or rather, quite suggestive:


> (Fig.) _Tocar na tecla_, falar a propósito de um determinado ponto ou conforme a opinião de pessoa *a quem* se fala. || (Fam.) Assunto que se trata *depois* de outro. || _Tocar em todas as teclas,_ (fam.) saber um pouco de tudo, fazer muitas coisas ao mesmo tempo.


To begin with, it says that '_tecla_' means subject, matter, topic all right, but *without* mentioning the '_tocar|bater na mesma tecla_' idiom. Secondly, it suggests that '_tecla_' may have something or other to do with the *listener's* point of view. (I don't see how.) Furthermore, it mentions an idiom, which I didn't know, with _teclas_ (plural) as *things to do*, which not only gives _tecla_ a sense even more general than a topic but also supports the idea that a _tecla_ is indeed a key among others keys on a keyboard. Finally, and here it gets pretty interesting, the entry highlights that a _tecla_ is a topic that *comes after* another, presumably in the sense that there is an ordered sequence of keys to touch as an ordered sequence of topics to dwell on, as when one plays a scale on the piano.

I confess all these are news to me.


----------



## Ari RT

Carfer said:


> _Please consider this sentence, which is a quite usual way of saying in Portugal today: 'Não vale a pena insistir na mesma tecla, não nos leva a lado nenhum_'. What else can '_tecla_' mean in this particular instance other than _'assunto/subject'_? Certainly not '_tecla/key_'.



What if we understood tecla as key (meaning trigger)? Not a physical key or lever, but the "thing" that, when called into action, starts a process?
Be it the sound C, the typing of a letter, the choosing of a subject amongst many others, the falling of a trap.
Then, tocar, bater, acionar a mesma tecla would mean "to start/cause/choose the same process over and over".


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> What if we understood tecla as key (meaning trigger)? Not a physical key or lever, but the "thing" that, when called into action, starts a process?
> Be it the sound C, the typing of a letter, the choosing of a subject amongst many others, the falling of a trap.
> Then, tocar, bater, acionar a mesma tecla would mean "to start/cause/choose the same process over and over".



In that case the sentence would be redundant, I guess, as the meaning of both the verb and '_tecla_' would be the same, that is, trigger. It actually would amount to trigger a trigger. _'Tecla'_ is obviously a trigger when it means '_key_' because it starts some process, but not when it means '_subject/matter'. _A discussion about a given subject may start/be triggered by some action/event, but the subject of the discussion that that action/event brought about is independent of  the fact that originated it. For example, this sentence: '_Os períodos eleitorais trazem inevitavelmente à baila a tecla da imigração' (election periods inevitably bring about the subject of immigration)._ The subject of immigration is not dependent on a particular window of time or a specific event,  but electoral periods inevitably bring about/trigger discussions/ about that matter, here translated by '_tecla_', the word passing on the idea that that subject is repetitive and, possibly, also annoying or upsetting. So I guess it's simpler to recognize that '_tecla_' has two different meanings, _'key'_ and '_subject_', this last one occuring nowadays in a quite restricted number of circumstances but still in use and still keeping and conveying its particular connotation.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> So I guess it's simpler to recognize that '_tecla_' has two different meanings, _'key'_ and '_subject_', this last one occuring nowadays in a quite restricted number of circumstances but still in use and still keeping and conveying its particular connotation.


Right. It's just that _tecla_ as subject, apart from how it's used in the _bater_ idiom, hasn't become a dead metaphor yet, has it? — at least to me, it hasn't. It's not on a par with a chair's arms, or a leaf in a book.


----------

